# Change in Sight..??



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Egypt's Muslims attend Coptic Christmas mass, serving as "human shields" *

Muslims turned up in droves for the Coptic Christmas mass Thursday night, offering their bodies, and lives, as “shields” to Egypt’s threatened Christian community...


Full story here :

Egypt's Muslims attend Coptic Christmas mass, serving as "human shields" - Ahram Online


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Whiskey96 said:


> *Egypt's Muslims attend Coptic Christmas mass, serving as "human shields" *
> 
> Muslims turned up in droves for the Coptic Christmas mass Thursday night, offering their bodies, and lives, as “shields” to Egypt’s threatened Christian community...
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!

There's an Egyptian thing that says "Ye'tel el ateel w yemshee f gnazto"..........Means you kill someone and next thing you're doing is to attend his/her funeral........ 

Let's hope that those who did dare and were actually ALLOWED to join the Copts don't have some unfortunate accidents though.......


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Whiskey96 said:


> *Egypt's Muslims attend Coptic Christmas mass, serving as "human shields" *
> 
> Muslims turned up in droves for the Coptic Christmas mass Thursday night, offering their bodies, and lives, as “shields” to Egypt’s threatened Christian community...
> 
> ...


Turning point, at this stage ... no ... but a very interesting point in time. Talk protests, etc is not enough, government have take lead and make changes, they also have to back the up their talk of one people "the cross and the cresent" with action. Are the people of Egypt one people or Muslims and Christians, currently it is the second.

There is a very good article
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/opinion/coptic-exodus-disneyland


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Egyptians killing Egyptians what a world we live in.

This has been going on since time began, Vikings, American Indians and so on so it's genetic.

Ultimately the human species is very dangerous, we are classified as predators by the very fact our eyes on the front of our face rather than the side such as in sheep, I think the only thing that sets us aside from being a complete killing machine is the front temporal lobe.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> There is a very good article
> Coptic exodus from Disneyland | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


*Brilliant *article!

80% of the Copts, including me, do know that there will be NO further ACTIONS made, it will be all about words, unless the government was blackmailed by............Well, we all know by who LOL! Then there will be few actions taken but of course one step forward, a mile backward! For example if there’s a new unified law for places of worship’s declared, a lil tiny bit on it will mention that it will be up to the local officials or something similar, and I don’t know about you but personally I do know what will happen after that........

The “body shields” thing..............Apart from few celebrities and few ministers? 0.0000000001 of the Muslim populations considered the idea, who were actually threatened for their own lives if they dared to proceed with it! The “body shields” idea itself is ridiculous anyway, considering how tight security has been after last week’s explosion, there was NO chance of any more bombings to be executed, simply cause there is no one stupid enough to risk doing anything when it’s too secured! Not to mention that to cause such harm it doesn’t necessarily need to be executed during "celebrations", churches are usually full on Fridays’ morning masses, Sundays’, weddings’, well, there’s always a chance and I seriously doubt that the state of being THAT secured will last, it's just not possible!

Also the simple fact that the “government” in here does not represent the population is another factor...............For example, and SURPRISINGLY, all the official versions of “media” did condemn the recent attacks while all I could hear in a video footage right after last week’s explosions was the HAPPY “Allah w Akbar” calls side by side with those who were crying in pain for a bloody ambulance...........And the fact that almost everyone in the streets, at least where I "live", had a big ugly fat genuine smiles on their faces the next morning said it all, those happy cries and those ugly smiles were the population's reactions!

God bless the democracy


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Whiskey96 said:


> *Egypt's Muslims attend Coptic Christmas mass, serving as "human shields" *
> 
> Muslims turned up in droves for the Coptic Christmas mass Thursday night, offering their bodies, and lives, as “shields” to Egypt’s threatened Christian community...
> 
> ...


They were all of course in the same church surrounded by high security. That does not take away from the many good friendships between people of different religions that has still endured after this tragedy.of course the perpetrator was of Asian origin anyway!!


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

bat said:


> They were all of course in the same church surrounded by high security. That does not take away from the many good friendships between people of different religions that has still endured after this tragedy.of course the perpetrator was of Asian origin anyway!!


I have spoken with staff from the BCA, and it was NOT restricted to one church....

The Christians I have spoken to have all said that they were very pleased with
the reaction from their fellow men - Muslims...
Deadguy - I hope it is at least a small start and not just a gesture..... Insha Allah.....


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Whiskey96 said:


> I have spoken with staff from the BCA, and it was NOT restricted to one church....
> 
> The Christians I have spoken to have all said that they were very pleased with
> the reaction from their fellow men - Muslims...
> Deadguy - I hope it is at least a small start and not just a gesture..... Insha Allah.....


No all the people mentioned in the article, were in one church because it was televised. And many other churches you only got in by showing your ID which of course indicates your religion. Other churches like one on suez road seemed to be sending cars away as no lights no cars except security .


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Whiskey96 said:


> I have spoken with staff from the BCA, and it was NOT restricted to one church....
> 
> The Christians I have spoken to have all said that they were very pleased with
> the reaction from their fellow men - Muslims...
> Deadguy - I hope it is at least a small start and not just a gesture..... Insha Allah.....


I didn't see to many muslims at the Christmas Mass I attended, and as Bat says you were required to show ID to get close to a church, and any muslims were being refused entry. I don't want to burst your bubble I think its more media/government spin - "cross and the cresent" talk!!!
Waiting for action, sick of talk, read the article in my earlier post Copts need to wake up and stop beleiving this talk talk, the leaders need now to walk the walk. Otherwise the Exodus from Disneyland will continue ...... some of the family already in NZ, and we will join them in April.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Whiskey96 said:


> I have spoken with staff from the BCA, and it was NOT restricted to one church....
> 
> The Christians I have spoken to have all said that they were very pleased with
> the reaction from their fellow men - Muslims...
> Deadguy - I hope it is at least a small start and not just a gesture..... Insha Allah.....


Oh the change is coming, trust me, let's just "hope" that it's gonna be a change on the "right" direction.......I mean changing from using shotguns to bombs wouldn't be THAT good would it?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> I didn't see to many muslims at the Christmas Mass I attended, and as Bat says you were required to show ID to get close to a church, and any muslims were being refused entry. I don't want to burst your bubble I think its more media/government spin - "cross and the cresent" talk!!!
> Waiting for action, sick of talk, read the article in my earlier post Copts need to wake up and stop beleiving this talk talk, the leaders need now to walk the walk. Otherwise the Exodus from Disneyland will continue ...... some of the family already in NZ, and we will join them in April.


Jan. 16 will be the time when the first action is taken........The "Death sentence" for the Naga Hammady idiot.........A WHOLE year now, and only gonna get that cause of what happened in Alexandria 

Ah of course it got NOTHING to do with politics, the Egyptian courts are all free and "Transparent"  :lol:


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Jan. 16 will be the time when the first action is taken........The "Death sentence" for the Naga Hammady idiot.........A WHOLE year now, and only gonna get that cause of what happened in Alexandria
> 
> Ah of course it got NOTHING to do with politics, the Egyptian courts are all free and "Transparent"  :lol:


Yes but that's not the answer either.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

bat said:


> Yes but that's not the answer either.


I never said it was..........

It's actually disgusting if you want me to be honest, more like standing right behind your best friend so they wouldn't see you shooting them, but then you'll be the one saving their lives by being the FIRST one in there and taking them to a hospital 

Who knows though, maybe the endless adjourning decisions will come in Jan 16 though, just to show that Naga Hammady and Alexandria incidents are "not" connected?! I mean one is sectarian, the other is just a "terrorist" attack 

I know it's nasty to bet on people's lives, but 10$ they'll execute the sad fu*k before the EU thing in Jan 31 though


----------

